# Lateral Tibial Plateau Fracture



## Slvrmple72 (Mar 18, 2009)

Unloading my truck tuesday afternoon, piece of Silver Maple got me just right hyperextending my left knee and found out today from the x-ray I got a fracture! Will be out of commission till May! To think that the day before I was more worried about the crane job. The one I still have to post pics of before the Dan throws a fit :hmm3grin2orange: Stay safe out there fellas!


----------



## BuddhaKat (Mar 18, 2009)

Get well soon.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 18, 2009)

Would that be a "non-displaced" tibial fracture? Let's hope, because you don't want that sucker moving around.

Non-displaced heals much quicker, less chance of complications.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Mar 19, 2009)

As of now it is non-displaced with about 1mm of separation. Follw-up x-rays are next wed.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 19, 2009)

I found this info on your injury:

"The goal of therapy is to reduce the fracture and begin early mobilization. If the patient is immobilized for a lengthy period (>3 wk), *the joint will not return to full range of motion*. Depression of a tibial plateau that is inadequately corrected results in a varus or valgus deformity and accelerated osteoarthritis. Unappreciated ligamentous injury causes greater than normal stress on the remaining support structures of the joint, malalignment, and the development of premature osteoarthritis."

It sounds like you had better do some light mobility excercises or get ready to have a bad knee.


----------



## epicklein22 (Mar 19, 2009)

Man that really sucks. Hope you have a speedy recovery. Just before the season gets underway.:censored: Spring fever has been bad this year too.:censored:

If you need climbing help, I _might_ be able to hook you up with an awesome climber, but he doesn't have a drivers license (got screwed on a DUI). The guy does really great, efficient work. He works at Yarnell during the day, but does side work on the weekends and evenings. So I don't know if he has extra time at the moment, but I can find out.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Andrew. I am good. Fellow down in Canton and one over in Norton has me covered/ taking care of the jobs that customers needed done ASAP. Several were willing to wait till I am back in the saddle! 

I am terrible about sitting still and have been on the crutches and putting light weight on it for that very reason pdql. I figure that if it had not displaced it was not going to with a little bit of movement. Taking Ibuprofen at the most so the pain level keeps me from getting too carried away with it. No Vicodin Superman here.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 19, 2009)

I think that range of motion is more important than weight bearing. 

I'd discuss that with your doctor, because I'm sure he has you locked up in a cast or splint for at least 6 weeks.

Don't knock Vicodin: I think it is excellent pain med when the anti-inflammatory pills don't work.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Mar 19, 2009)

I am in a Townsend Sport Brace ( think:limited mobility) I have a fairly high pain threshold and get in more trouble with powerful pain medication than I should. I agree with you it is a very helpful narcotic just not for me. Thanks for the info, my wife the RN will "nurse" me back to full-health. I think she is already getting tired of my bellyaching!


----------



## tree md (Mar 19, 2009)

Man that sucks. Get well soon!


----------



## treemandan (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, at least you weren't electrocuted to death on the crane job, strange how it happens though, the little things kill. I am a firm beleiever in that. Go and move 16 tons over the wires in one day no problem and then trip up on some logs break your neck the next.

How about that little girl who bumped her head skiing?


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Mar 19, 2009)

We had a buddy in our scout troop take a ride down the hill to the entrance gate at Camp Manatoc in a golf cart which ended with him getting dumped out and striking his head on one of the totem poles at the entrance. They walked back uphill and John complained about being tired and wanting to lay down. About an hour later he wakes up SCREAMING and out of his mind. They drilled his skull and relieved the pressure just barely in time but he took a while to recover.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 19, 2009)

Head injuries are no fun.

I had a subdural hematoma, and spent 4 days in ICU, although I don't remember much of it. And I was only knocked down in a parking lot by a thug. I was was only walking.

They told me that it was much worse to have an epidural hematoma.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Mar 19, 2009)

Cowards never face a man directly. Shame to hear that happened to you. I hope you had good nurses to take care of you.


----------



## landrvrnut22 (Mar 20, 2009)

Slvrmple72 said:


> We had a buddy in our scout troop take a ride down the hill to the entrance gate at Camp Manatoc in a golf cart which ended with him getting dumped out and striking his head on one of the totem poles at the entrance. They walked back uphill and John complained about being tired and wanting to lay down. About an hour later he wakes up SCREAMING and out of his mind. They drilled his skull and relieved the pressure just barely in time but he took a while to recover.



OMG, I remember that.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Mar 20, 2009)

I was in Dave Bonner's Troop 304 out of the Methodist church over on 241 not too far from Sanitarium Road. We went camping every month no matter what the weather was like and several Eagles came out of our troop. We had our fair share of misfortune: one of my close buddies went on to Ranger school down in Hocking and died when he fell off a sandstone cliff as he was lead climbing... few years later we lost his dad to Lou Gehrig's.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 20, 2009)

Slvrmple72 said:


> Cowards never face a man directly. Shame to hear that happened to you. I hope you had good nurses to take care of you.



NO! It would have made no difference anyway. They could have hooked me up to a semen extractor machine like in the movie _"A Boy & His Dog"_ and I would never have known it.


----------



## Bermie (Mar 20, 2009)

Too bad mate...take care of yourself on the 'time off', do your exercises, good luck!
I just came back from almost six weeks off with a neck injury, fine and dandy now but sooo out of shape, puffing and panting up the trees, trying to pay all those deferred bills!


----------



## landrvrnut22 (Mar 20, 2009)

Slvrmple72 said:


> I was in Dave Bonner's Troop 304 out of the Methodist church over on 241 not too far from Sanitarium Road. We went camping every month no matter what the weather was like and several Eagles came out of our troop. We had our fair share of misfortune: one of my close buddies went on to Ranger school down in Hocking and died when he fell off a sandstone cliff as he was lead climbing... few years later we lost his dad to Lou Gehrig's.



I was in 115, Bob Davis's Troop. We had quite a few Eagle's, including me. Of my original cub scout den we had 6 of 8 become Eagles. Wow, small world.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Mar 20, 2009)

It gets smaller everyday! The world that is! Thanks Bermie, yeah I have been doing pullups and chinups and even hopping around on the one good leg alot.


----------



## tree md (Mar 20, 2009)

You need to get on your good foot!


----------



## Ghillie (Mar 20, 2009)

Now you're not going to get to use your new climbing gear for awhile .

That sucks.... Heal up quickly!


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Mar 21, 2009)

Ghillie, I won't get to put it through its paces but I will be teaching my buddy on the tree in the backyard on the ground! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Mar 21, 2009)

View attachment 93625


----------



## Ghillie (Mar 21, 2009)

Slvrmple72 said:


> View attachment 93625



That was cruel!! I was expecting an x-ray, not to be blinded by white!! 

Some things you just can't un-see!!

Are thay going to have to drain any fluid off your knee?


----------



## Zero Gravity (Mar 21, 2009)

Slvrmple72 said:


> Unloading my truck tuesday afternoon, piece of Silver Maple got me just right hyperextending my left knee and found out today from the x-ray I got a fracture! Will be out of commission till May! To think that the day before I was more worried about the crane job. The one I still have to post pics of before the Dan throws a fit :hmm3grin2orange: Stay safe out there fellas!



You should talk to Dr Mark at KTMtalk.com. He is an orthopedic surgeon that consults patients on all kinds of injurys. I trust his advice. He is quite blunt and gets to the point quickly.

http://ktmtalk.com/index.php?showforum=118

ZG


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Mar 21, 2009)

They have not said anything about draining yet. Should be fun! 

So sorry about your eyes, once the pool is open I will be sure to get plenty of sun ( and relaxation ) on your retinas behalf.


----------



## Ghillie (Mar 22, 2009)

Slvrmple72 said:


> They have not said anything about draining yet. Should be fun!
> 
> So sorry about your eyes, once the pool is open I will be sure to get plenty of sun ( and relaxation ) on your retinas behalf.



Too late, the image is already burnt in. 

They probably don't do the draining any more, the (ahem...) doctor that did my first knee surgery was a "butcher" (sorry if I offended any meat cutters) and he had to drain it about three times.

The second operation, no draining.

Sorry to worry you, just brought back bad memories of wincing in agony when I saw the swelling in your knee.

Hope everything goes well.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 22, 2009)

I have had my knee drained any number of times over the years. Needle hurts, but the benefits are immediate.

Your knee cartilage is lubricated by synovial fluid. When you have "water on the knee", the synovial fluid gets diluted and doesn't do it's job. This causes more irritation, and the inflammation gets worse. It becomes a catch-22: you can't get rid of the swelling, because it causes swelling.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synovial_fluid

There are a lot of reasons for having water on the knee, I'm sure that each has a different treatment regimen.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Mar 22, 2009)

It has been almost a week now and I have been going to sleep with my knee elevated and under a small hospital ice bag each night. I am seeing a steady decrease in swelling and steady return of the range of mobility in my knee. Follow up x-rays are wed this coming week. I have been careful for fear of displacing the fractured area but will be working with the doctor to make as quick a recovery as possible. School ends in May as well so maybe this was a blessing in disguise so to speak to get me to slow down and focus on my studies.


----------

